# A BIG thanks to TANK!!!



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I just wanted to shout out a huge thank you to TANK for helping me with my Savannah Monitor. He wasn't eating at all and he was very inactive and very skinny. He stopped eating his food and was looking bad. Then I asked TANK about this and he helped me out and changed my setup which totally altered his feeding and health. Now he is no longer skinny and eating like a PIG.









TANK for MOTM.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

congrats

and do u have a full tank shot and what was done before and after


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Yeah. I will get one.


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Thanks PUDD!! Glad to hear that the monitor is doing good. Glad I could help. 
Im still recovering from my knee surgery so sitting at the desk is still pretty uncomfortable. Ill be around more when I feel better.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice zard!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Glad to hear he is doing well now.


----------

